# Displaying images.



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

Tried to upload photos again, The system just does not work for me. Tells me it can't perform actions due to the security on my machine. there is now a box saying click for photos. Will it work for others to see I don't know?


----------



## eri231 (Jun 28, 2015)

I tried it with your photo and works. << insert other media >> insert image from URL.

regards enrico


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2015)

if its any consolation it took me ages to get my head round it all, but once you get it you will wonder what all the fuss was about :biggrin:


----------



## Lou61 (Aug 9, 2015)

This. ^^^^ I tried several different ways, but I managed to do it in the end by using Flikr. Just got to take some pictures now. :swoon:


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

Been trying this to upload photos for ages. Guess the problem is down to the security on my machine. In this day and age I am unwilling to switch it off. Would be nice if I could just send myself an email with attachment, and open it on the site.


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

hartley353 said:


> Been trying this to upload photos for ages. Guess the problem is down to the security on my machine. In this day and age I am unwilling to switch it off. Would be nice if I could just send myself an email with attachment, and open it on the site.


 Do you have a photobucket account? If you do, I'm happy to guide you through posting pictures on here.


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

Bob Sheruncle said:


> Do you have a photobucket account? If you do, I'm happy to guide you through posting pictures on here.


 Thanks Bob The images are on Photo Bucket, I understand the procedure, I can only go so far and then I get the message that my security will not allow my next action.



eri231 said:


> I tried it with your photo and works. << insert other media >> insert image from URL.
> 
> regards enrico


 Thanks for your assistance Enrico.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

i had trouble with photobucket. i am now "one drive" to sent pix to the forum.


----------



## yddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

Photobucket worked for me, once you can see your images on the creen, click on the image you want, that brings up your photo with a list of 'SHARE THIS PHOTO' options to it's right. Click on the text in the box to the right of the word DIRECT, the text beginning with http://

The box will flash yellow, briefly, with the word COPIED replacing the text for a second.

On he forum post, click on the INSERT OTHER MEDIUM button on the bottom right of the post, click on the INSERT IMAGE FROM URL option and in the pop up box, paste (ctrl + v) into the box below the word URL and click, INSERT.

Job done, try it out and let us know if it works.

:thumbsup:

Good luck


----------

